# RecipeDB - Face Slapper Ale



## vykuza (26/3/12)

Face Slapper Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes This recipe works with many 'C' type hops with a direct substitution. I've tried it with Chinook (excellent), Nelson Sauvin (good, very fruity), Centennial and Cascade in combo, Centennial and Amarillo in combo (both great). ### Important ###The flaked oats addition is actually Simpsons Golden Naked Oats - this contributes loads to this recipe, and flaked oats or oat malt are not substitutes.The 45g "0 minute" addition is dry hopped in the keg, and I typically keep them in there until the keg is finished for a rich resiny flavour.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.8 kg JWM Caramalt    0.8 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.8 kg Flaked Oats       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      90 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    45 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    45 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1 ml Wyeast Labs 1272 - American Ale II         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.07 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 56.7 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.78%   Colour 20 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## vykuza (26/3/12)

The recipe was based on the Mikkeller Single Hop IPA series. 0 minute hop addition is cube hopped for me, or whirpool hopping would also work very well. This recipe typically comes out for me at 1.068 - 1.072 and between 60-100 calc'd IBU's depending on the hop alpha value. I don't adjust quantities of hops for different hop varieties, just for fun. The high crystal content balances the high hopping rates, and but doesn't get cloying.

Mash at 66c, fermented with Wyeast 1272 at 18c with a big pitch. Also great with US-05 / 1056.


----------

